# Kahr CM9 Questions



## PoppaMike (Jul 9, 2011)

Greets All!

My CM9 is broken in & then some at this point, but I've noticed 2 issues that I wanted to see if anyone else is having...

1) On the 2nd round, round nose cartridges often are nose down. Haven't had any issues with flat nose cartridges. Any1 else have any insights on this?

2) The 7-round extended magazine often has the above problem above.

Any & all help is welcome! Thanks all!


----------

